# Sky After Move



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you not turn him out 24/7? A horse moving has better circulation than on standing in a stall. This is just overall a lot healthier for the horse. A horse's digestion relies on the walking. I set small piles of hay all over the place to keep the horses moving. They pick a separate pile, eat a little and check out the next piles.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh he is out most of the time, only comes in when it's brutal outside or when it's time to eat. Usually he has access to pasture but they've closed off the fields early for the winter. 

So to clarify, he's only stalled during breakfast and dinner time or if it's really bad out. Otherwise he's out with 6 other geldings.


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

cute horse! try giving him a high calorie diet. also there is this really cheap supplement that we buy called biotin. most good feeds have it in there but we just mix it in there anyway. i suggest you get some it is really inexpensive. it helps with coat and hoofs a ton. I rescued my last mare and she had about five inch cracks on her hooves and a really dul coat. now she has gained 200 pounds and has no more cracks! also for barefoot horses i use venice turpintine. it is really messy but works miricles. i use sole pack oil after the hoof is stronger alternationg between it and a really good conditioner. hope you liked my rant. just though i'd help.:lol: he needs all the care he can get if he is barefoot!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks waffles!


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

no problemo! give sky a pat on the nose from me!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I just saw this thread, so don't know Sky's history, but he looks like such a sweet boy! He must feel pretty special to have you for his owner!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Northernstar  And yes waffles, I definitely will!

I'll post a video of his movement tomorrow and get some more pictures.


----------



## ericka (Sep 9, 2010)

were you wanting a confirmation critique? or his overall condition?

the biggest thing i can see with his confirmation is his hindquarters look quite short and a little weak. this will improve a lot with weight though, not entirely sure what it is or if its just the way he is standing but his back legs around the cannon bone aren't very straight at all, this could also mean weakness in the back end.

In the front end i see that he is a little over at the knee and his neck is muscled incorrectly perhaps from holding his head up when ridden. try working him in a long and low frame to correct this. working him long and low and getting his back rounded when ridden will also help to build up topline and muscle over his back and hindquarters.

he does have lovely short cannons which are very good for speed.
He is such a cute horse though and i wish you all the best with him.. what sort of riding do you do?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I ride him in a dressage saddle at the moment and yes he used to be ridden previously with hollowed back and head up in the air. It's hard for him to relax as a general rule when it comes to being crosstied or groomed, or saddled.. so I always take my time and make sure he feels safe. 

We've made a lot of progress  and I am still learning too, so whatever advice I can get, I am very grateful for!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

_In addition:

_









That was back when I first got him. That's how every ride was, even at the walk.. it was very sad. So we started doing ground work on lowering head. Now when he's worried, all I have to do is stroke his neck or stroke down his face and he relaxes. But in saddle it's a different story.. he still grabs and bit and runs with it but it's not as bad and he stays relaxed for longer periods of time.

Like I said, I'll try to get a picture of us riding today and a movie of his movement..


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

he looks like he definatly has good potential


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

*Update! Sorry....*

Sorry about not getting back to this thread. I used to have a friend snap shots of us during our ride but since I moved, I have to either beg mom or dad.. or just go without. So today I got a few shots of us riding. No movie though of his movement.. I'll try to get that this upcoming week..

First, Sky's back comparing a little over a week. (sorry they aren't the same side and prior to grooming lol..)









11/12









11/20 

Trotting around



















I am working on two point and keeping him on the rail with my trainer.. Also getting him in a working walk (the march.)


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

He looks so much better! I especially love this last photo - good job you've done with him! He's a beautiful boy


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

*Sky lunging*

Got a video of Sky lunging both ways in side reins.. usually I have a lunging whip instead of a camera. But anyway here's a gist of it. 






Disclaimer: I've only started lunging Sky in side reins these past few days per my instructor's request. I usually free lunge him or just lunge in his halter and bridle


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Please?


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

I like his trot! you have tons to work with here. Just a tip on lunging... please put boots or polo's on his legs. It can be very dangerous lunging because he is traveling on a circle. Lots can happen...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I used to lunge with polo wraps but then someone told me that I could bow his tendon and I stopped wrapping them. Should I get sport boots?


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot about that. thats why I dont use them either  Yeah i use roma brushing boots and they are great and cheap. tri-zone just came out with some new ones that are great too. I THINK that splint boots would work too... not sure though. Make sure the boot has firm protective covering on the insides of his legs. some are nothing more than fabric. although SMB protect a little bit and are shock absorbing... just what ever suits you and your horse, but I recommend the roma brushing boots.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay thanks, I'll run those ideas past my trainer


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Properly using polos will not cause bowed tendons.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I've only had him a year and I used to do his wraps and as far as I knew they were on properly however I now doubt my abilities because I am in no ways a professional. I'll wrap him at my next lesson and ask my trainer to look at them and if she approves, I'll start doing it again.

Thanks.
Anything about my horse though?


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't need to be a professional to correctly use polos. Just make sure you wrap the tendon in and maintain even pressure as you wrap.

In my opinion he looks dumped over onto his front end in the longing video. I know you said he was just started in the side reins so perhaps this is part of the issue. I would work on getting him to transition from his trot to canter more smoothly as he pulls himself into it instead of lifting himself into it and as a result his canter is pretty discombobulated and stilted. When you are going counter-clockwise with him he even goes into his canter crossfiring, probably because he is going into it unbalanced. I would also work on getting more of an inward arc on the line as it seems as though he is tipping his nose to the outside and popping his ribs to the inside. He does have some nice moments as he is trotting and overall his condition looks better than the first picture you posted in the beginning of the thread but I would still like to see more weight on him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree with you about his canter and we're working on getting him balanced. And yes he needs TONS more weight, glad I'm not the only one that thinks so. 

Thank you for the great input! I really appreciate it


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

well, boots that secure with velcro are better than polos I think... they are fast, easy, fool-proof, and are a dream to clean (unless they have sheepskin, but some horses with sensitive skin need this) you can just put them in a bucket of soapy water and scrub. also brushing boots add lots of more protection than polos.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I agree, but I definitely will start putting some kind of protection on his legs. I was looking at brush boots for awhile now so I'll definitely buy some in the near future.

Any other input on my horse is very welcome.


----------

